# 2 months and city not listed.



## Crispies (Aug 25, 2017)

I have been waiting on the wait list for 2 months and still no openings on my city. Usually what's the wait time?


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

3 to 6 months


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

0-infinity


----------



## Crispies (Aug 25, 2017)

I was hoping on getting my Xbox one X this Nov . Guess I'm gonna need to cancel it.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Just keep signing up every few weeks.


----------



## Crispies (Aug 25, 2017)

tone17 said:


> Just keep signing up every few weeks.


I check twice a day M-F and nothing: (


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Crispies said:


> I check twice a day M-F and nothing: (


Your time is probably better spent on something else to do in the meantime. Find another gig until they are recruiting again.


----------

